# salamandra, estufa ou lareira



## PONTEDEUME

tenho inúmeras dificuldades de traduzir para português a palavra estufa até porque depende do tipo de aparelho para perceber o que é melhor.

por exemplo neste encastrável.

http://www.hergom.com/productos/134-c-3-ii

é mais adequado estufa, aquecedor, salamandra, lareira ou recuperador de calor  encastrável ?


obrigados pelas respostas


----------



## will.espmx

PONTEDEUME said:


> tenho inúmeras dificuldades de traduzir para português a palavra estufa até porque depende do tipo de aparelho para perceber o que é melhor.
> 
> por exemplo neste encastrável .
> 
> http://www.hergom.com/productos/134-c-3-ii *(para mim é uma lareira)*
> 
> é mais adequado estufa, aquecedor, salamandra, lareira ou recuperador de calor  encastrável ?
> 
> 
> obrigados pelas respostas



Estufa
Aquecedor
Salamandra *(até onde eu sei, é um anfíbio )*
Lareira
Recuperador de calor encastrável *(nunca tinha ouvido falar )*


----------



## WhoSoyEu

A *salamandra *é uma estufa (http://www.cottage.com.br/salamandra.asp). A figura postada pelo Ponte é uma lareira que tem na sua frente um dispositivo que evita que a fumaça entre no interior do ambiente, com ventiladores que trazem o calor para dentro. Não conheço esse dispositivo, mesmo porque no Sudeste do Brasil pouco usamos lareiras. Talvez alguém do sul o conheça.

E suponho que *encastrável *signifique *embutido *​(não confundir com salsichas e similares).


----------



## anaczz

Eu diria lareira de encastrar (PtEu) ou lareira embutida (PtBr).


----------



## willy2008

Estas de aquí son salamandras ,originalmente son a leña, pero algunos la adaptan a gas.


----------



## Alderamin

anaczz said:


> Eu diria lareira de encastrar (PtEu) ou lareira embutida (PtBr).



Para ser sincera, "lareira embutida" e "lareira encastrável" são termos ambos utilizados em pt-pt. 
Não vejo o motivo de "separar". Utilizo os dois.
Acredito que seja complicado distinguir os três termos...
Neste manual e noutros poucos que encontrei "estufa" é traduzido de espanhol para português para "salamandra", tal como o whosoyeu mencionou acima.
http://www.antoniopereira.net/downloads/images/downloads/salamandra-pellets-ar-pdf.pdf
"Estufa" é fogão de sala, segundo o dicionário priberam:
A lareira é uma laje que pode ser embutida ou encastrada ou não. Consulte o Website abaixo que pode ser útil, pois tem vários artigos de aquecimento para o lar.
As salamandras aqui neste Website não me parecem estar embutidas na parede e têm acoplado um cano que fica vísivel.
http://lareira.pt/portefolio-de-ideas-lareiras/


----------



## anaczz

Alderamin said:


> Para ser sincera, "lareira embutida" e "lareira encastrável" são termos ambos utilizados em pt-pt.
> Não vejo o motivo de "separar". Utilizo os dois.


Como você pode ver pela resposta do Will, aqui no Brasil não se usam, e creio que nem sejam conhecidos, os termos "encastrar" e "encastrável", aplicados a equipamentos domésticos.


----------



## Alderamin

anaczz said:


> Como você pode ver pela resposta do Will, aqui no Brasil não se usam, e creio que nem sejam conhecidos, os termos "encastrar" e "encastrável", aplicados a equipamentos domésticos.



Desculpe, não a queria ofender, apenas disse que em pt-pt é utilizado "embutido" ou "encastrável". 
Ainda bem que não usam estes equipamentos, é sinal que não passam frio!


----------



## anaczz

Alderamin said:


> Desculpe, não a queria ofender, apenas disse que em pt-pt é utilizado "embutido" ou "encastrável".
> Ainda bem que não usam estes equipamentos, é sinal que não passam frio!


Quem se ofendeu?!
Não disse que não usamos esses equipamentos, disse que não usamos a palavra "encastrável".
Com o frio que está aqui hoje, uma lareira não ia nada mal!!


----------



## Alderamin

Pareceu-me!

Não utilizam mesmo essa palavra noutra área, por exemplo em mecânica, como aqui? (Julgo que no sentido de "encaixe").
*Allure Brilliant
                        Termostática encastrável de duche 1/2"
                        19791 000                    * *Elemento exterior*
35 500
*Sem elemento encastrável*
Acabamento cromado *GROHE StarLight®*
Limitador ecológico de caudal GROHE EcoButton
Castelos de discos cerâmicos 1/2", 180°
Espelho de parede GROHESmartFix 
(espelho coberto e vedação de fendas,fixação coberta)
Manípulos metálicos
http://www.grohe.com/br/16228/bathr...lhes-do-produto/?product=19791-G314&color=000


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Nunca ouvi ou li, no Brasil, a palavra "encastrar". Somente "castrar", mas dessa eu quero distancia.


----------



## Alderamin

WhoSoyEu said:


> Nunca ouvi ou li, no Brasil, a palavra "encastrar". Somente "castrar", mas dessa eu quero distancia.



Não vou, como é certo, duvidar da vossa palavra. 
Se não utilizam, não utilizam. A verdade é que em alguns sítios de pt-br a palavra surge, e pensei provavelmente que a usassem noutras áreas.
Em pt-pt, encastrado ou embutido existem e utilizam-se, são palavras "normais".
Sim, aqui também é conhecido "castrar" e ainda "capar" com o mesmo significado.
Perdão por me ter estado a desviar aqui do assunto com os "embutidos" e/ou "encastrados".


----------



## anaczz

*Allure Brilliant



			Termostática encastrável de duche 1/2"
                        19791 000
		
Click to expand...

*


> *Elemento exterior*
> 35 500
> *Sem elemento encastrável*
> Acabamento cromado *GROHE StarLight®*
> Limitador ecológico de caudal GROHE EcoButton
> Castelos de discos cerâmicos 1/2", 180°
> Espelho de parede GROHESmartFix
> (espelho coberto e vedação de fendas,fixação coberta)
> Manípulos metálicos


Esse texto provavelmente foi traduzido pela/para a subsidiária portuguesa da empresa, pois também não utilizamos "duche" mas sim ducha, "elemento" (prefere-se "resistência") e creio que "manípulos" também não seja utilizado, mas sim "torneira" ou "registro".


----------



## Alderamin

Foi o que detectei há pouco. 
Infelizmente há poucos tradutores com consciência, ou então são meros lapsos.
Indica-se no Website "idioma português do Brasil" o que está errado. 
Mas isto não é novidade. Já vi o contrário e coisas bem engraçadas noutros Websites, como apresentarem como língua o português de Portugal e um ícone ao lado, com a bandeira do Brasil  
Enfim...!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Alderamin said:


> A verdade é que em alguns sítios de pt-br a palavra surge.


Os dois únicos _sites_ brasileiros onde encontrei a palavra eram dicionários. Isso quer dizer que a palavra existe, mas não que seja utilizada, como de fato, não é. Abraços.


----------



## Alderamin

WhoSoyEu said:


> Os dois únicos _sites_ brasileiros onde encontrei a palavra eram dicionários. Isso quer dizer que a palavra existe, mas não que seja utilizada, como de fato, não é. Abraços.



Obrigada


----------



## Gamen

Perdão, queria retomar este fio porque depois de lê-lo sigo com a mesma dúvida.

A "estufa hogareña" (termo em espanhol) pode ser trauzida como *fogão */ *lareira* / *aquecedor* e até *"estufa"* mesmo?


----------



## Lorena993

Pelas imagens que vi, só lareira. Isso aqui no Brasil. 

Para nós fogão é onde se cozinha a comida. 

E estufa são esses dois objetos.

De plantas:
http://www.portalangels.com/espaco-...nagem/como-fazer-uma-estufa-para-plantas.html

De alimentos - pode ter variações na forma, mas geralmente são utilizados para manter o calor de alimentos:
http://brusque.olx.com.br/estufa-tita-vidro-curvo-2-porta-pizza-evc-2pp-iid-81221863


----------



## Lorena993

Ah, e os aquecedores geralmente são os elétricos. Objetos nos quais se queima madeira para provocar calor são sempre chamados de "lareira" mesmo.

Agora, eu digo isso pelos meus conhecimentos que são poucos, pois na região do Brasil em que moro, nunca necessitamos desses objetos. A temperatura média por aqui é de 30º. Raramente faz frio de menos de 20º, então, aquecimento pra mim, é do Sol mesmo. hehe


----------



## Gamen

Obrigado Lorena pelas suas explicaçoes e exemplos gráficos.

Eu acho que a "estufa" de vocês é o nosso "jardín de invierno".
http://www.coinvert.com.ar/coinvert/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=155&Itemid=156

A "estufa" nossa seria a "lareira" ou o "aqueceder" de vocês.

E penso que "o fogão" debe ser a nossa "cocina". O termo fogão existe em espanhol, mas aqui não se usa.


----------



## Lorena993

Por nada, Gamen. 

Também chamamos os jardins dentro de casa de jardim de inverno, mas o termo estufa também pode designá-los. Só que também existem as estufas comerciais que são utilizadas na agricultura, plantações destinadas a fabricar remédios, etc.


Me expressei mal ao dizer que fogão é *onde* se cozinha a comida. Na verdade o fogão é o objeto no qual se cozinha a comida. Acredito que _cocina_ seja equivalente a nossa cozinha mesmo.

Cozinha:
http://pt.dreamstime.com/imagem-de-stock-cozinha-branca-e-marrom-interior-image18227351

Fogões:
http://www.magazineluiza.com.br/PortaldaLu/verConteudo.asp?id=854


----------



## Gamen

Aqui na Argentina chamamos de "cocina" ao "fogão". 
Usamos o mesmo termo para designar tanto o "aparelho de cozimento" como os das fotos que anexou em "fogões" quanto ao "espaço físico onde se come e prepara a comida".

Acho que o termo "fogón" se usa na Espanha ou em outros países de fala espanhola.

Não usamos "estufa" para designar os "jardins de inverno".


----------

